# My 29 goldfish planted tank.



## stagius (Nov 26, 2007)

These were taken by my camera phone, so they seem not to handle the light very well


----------



## ValorG (Dec 27, 2003)

I like it, off center the driftwood a bit though.


----------



## ikuzo (Jul 11, 2006)

only cool fish allowed!! lol

Hello stagius, nice tank. your moss seems to survive...


----------



## stagius (Nov 26, 2007)

Update, 

I turn my low light tank into medium tank with DIY CO2. I now have AH light 55W over the tank. 

As you can noticed, more stems plant was added. The ludwigia repens will be coming tomorrow, which is used as a focus point in the tank.

Comment please !


----------



## stagius (Nov 26, 2007)

Few day ago, I decided to go to pressurized CO2 route. I ordered a regulator from Orlando, and it came the next week. The regulator is solid and work so well, my plant pearling so crazy, which i never seen in my DIY CO2 setup.

Just want to share my happiness with u guys

A close look at the regulator and CO2 tank


Inside the stand.


Minor update for the tank




I will have riccia, HM, and dwarf hairgrass ship to me next week. Cant wait to do another scraping.


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

Looks great, well done with the Goldie's!


----------



## volkracing99 (Nov 17, 2007)

Just wondering, is your goldfish always gasping for air?


----------



## stagius (Nov 26, 2007)

I rarely him gasping at the surface for air, even in the morning. 

I think he got plenty of O2 during the day when plant photosynthesized. At night, I run an airstone just in case O2 run out. 

If the goldfish always gasp for air, I would say it related to swim bladder disease, where it is difficult for them to swim down.


----------



## deleted_user_4 (Mar 8, 2006)

I tried this with goldies before and mine really loved to dig, even if I fed them once or twice a day. Looked like a warzone all the time, with plant bits everywhere and floating plants that weren't supposed to be floating.  

Eventually I took everything out and left just the hard-scape.


----------



## stagius (Nov 26, 2007)

Look like I got a well behaved goldfish. Maybe he is lazy to mess up my plant.


----------



## Tabatha (Jan 3, 2008)

That is the best looking goldfish tank I've ever seen! :thumbsup:


----------



## dekstr (Oct 23, 2007)

Hey stagius,

Your goldfish tank is very well done!

It gave me a lot of ideas for what I could do for my future goldfish planted tank.

I like how organized the cabinet and equipment / ferts / food are! The plant selection is very good, I will keep it in mind.

Regards,
DExter


----------



## mario_r (Mar 16, 2008)

OMG!! it is incredible!! Pleasseee dont seduce me to have one =p...
get another fish.... he is kinda lonely... i can feel that here =p...
please update your tank after you re scape i want to see more =p..
GL tho..


----------



## Calvin_Jus (Apr 12, 2008)

So lonely Goldy 

Nicely done!


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Is this tank still alive?


----------



## fshfanatic (Apr 20, 2006)

Nice work, but I have to ask, why the heater?


----------



## stagius (Nov 26, 2007)

the tank is still alive. But life keep buzzing me, so I tried to leave the tank as simple as i can. Thank for asking thou.

The heater is to help the temperature stay constant. I don't think heater will hurt my tank in any way.


----------

